# birmingham to ullapool



## Motamomma (Jun 24, 2012)

hi guys going on a road trip from birmingham to ullapool then of to sango sands at durness has any 1 done this trip want to do it in a week


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

why not look at the replies you had the other day?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-127099-sango-sands.html


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Many a time.

It will take you 2 days from Birmingham to Ullapool 500 miles.

Durness is just up the road from Ullapool about 70 miles.

You now have 4 days for the return journey.

As the say in the USA, enjoy.

Might I suggest that you do your own homework and use your computer??? Just type in Birmingham to Durness?

Drew


----------



## Motamomma (Jun 24, 2012)

*durness*

any one been up to durness wats up there going in sept


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: durness*



Motamomma said:


> any one been up to durness wats up there going in sept


Sango Sands campsite is great - Smoo Caves near bye.

Oh, and lots of lovely scenery. 

Steve


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Big skys, Smoo cave, beautiful beache, Balnakiel craft village, friendly people and some of the best scenery in the country - what more do you need?


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Puffins


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Went in April, snow, wind, rain, sun lol

Smoo Cave and as already stated lovely scenery  

DJ & Jan


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I’ve been on many occasions, not just for the sake of going to Durness but for the shear pleasure of driving through some of the most beautiful scenery in the world. 

Yes, I am a Scot who has travelled and worked all over the world and been to other wonderful countries, but, there is no place like Scotland.

Throughout the year the countryside changes colour, you will never see the same sights twice, rain or shine the colours change day by day,from week to week.

Make sure you take some Scottish music with you (Gaelforce Orchestra), you will enjoy it even better.

Drew


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Great place for all the reasons stated. However, don't go all that way without taking the bus and ferry to Cape Wrath. That is a wonderful place; the most Westerly part of the UK mainland.

I was going to say enjoy yourselves, but you will.

Dave


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

*durness*

Went up to Durness 3 weeks ago stunning scenery weather was great beaches amazing you would think you were abroad with clear blue waters and white sands loved it go for it you wont be disappointed

Christine & Dougie


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

dovtrams said:


> Cape Wrath. That is a wonderful place; the most Westerly part of the UK mainland.


Confused here  - Westernmost point of UK mainland is Corrachadh Mor which isa good 250 miles away.

Has Cape Wrath moved? I always thought it was on the north coast of scotland - and even so it's not the furthest point north on the Scottish mainland - that honour is held by Dunnet Head
Mrs bob


----------

